# Problem with water/ice dispenser in refrigerator door



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

latubit said:


> It currently will only dispense crushed even when on the cubed setting.


Post a schematic if you have one. Sometimes they're pasted on the back of the fridge.


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

*Problem with water & ice*

If you have had your ice bucket out lately,make sure it is reinstalled,with rod in stirrup,at the back of unit.If thats not the problem,then,your solenoid,in behind rear evaporator cover,is frozen up,or bad. Hope this helps.


----------

